# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Most Hated Conditioning Drill

## IrISShEagles

Here's a good forum topic. What is the worst conditioning drill that you've ever done to the point where you wanted to just slit your Coach's throat? It was a close race, but I am going to have to say that I hated running suicide runs the most. Those were the PITS

----------


## bad_man

No doubt it's suicides. There isn't even a close 2nd.

----------


## qccat

haha suicides are horrible, and our conditioning test is suicides so i get plenty of them. Any kind of shuttle drill is dreaded. they are just awful. I agree bad man...nothing is close

----------


## IrISShEagles

> No doubt it's suicides. There isn't even a close 2nd.


Where do you think the name suicide runs came from. Something awfully terrible must have happened after someone ran them. You think if someone killed themselves after running them, maybe it's not a good idea to make people run them. Bastards.

----------


## qccat

i may bring that up to my coaches next time we run them. I'd have to say the name originated from the direct feeling you have while running them. "i'd rather commit suicide" someone once said, im sure. but hopefully no one actually did because 30 minutes after a good workout, everything is always fine....at least thats what i always tell myself

----------


## IrISShEagles

hahah after you run them you realize that everything is going to be ok, but if theres 4 or 5 shuttles during the one suicide after you run the the 2nd or 3rd one youre thinking my life sucks

----------


## qccat

> hahah after you run them you realize that everything is going to be ok, but if theres 4 or 5 shuttles during the one suicide after you run the the 2nd or 3rd one youre thinking my life sucks


this is the exact moment where everyone says to themselves, "what the hell am I doing right now"

----------


## IrISShEagles

> this is the exact moment where everyone says to themselves, "what the hell am I doing right now"


When youre running, you try to contemplate how running these suicides are going to get some TD's

----------


## Rhino58

Bigs 4's, sprint 100 yards, back peddle 100, bear crawl 100, sprint 100.

----------


## 2davidbostonjr1

yea next year are condition test is a 300yrd suicides 35 secs its not as bad as a normal one but its def a bitch ... ive always hated running them and when u have the dumb ass that slacks or goes off sides and u have to run another u just wana kill the kid .

----------


## IrISShEagles

> yea next year are condition test is a 300yrd suicides 35 secs its not as bad as a normal one but its def a bitch ... ive always hated running them and when u have the dumb ass that slacks or goes off sides and u have to run another u just wana kill the kid .



Yea bro, the kid who goes offsides is my nuts. I think Ive gone offsides once in 6 years. I think thats pretty good. Listen to the count its not that hard. Its always a lineman too.

----------


## dalcowbag

def shuttles. . .nething involving running followed by bending over and touching a line. . .while you are running you think to yourself "if i just fell over on the feild RIGHT NOW and passed out, would the coaches care?"









no. . they wouldnt care

----------


## dirtybrit55

> def shuttles. . .nething involving running followed by bending over and touching a line. . .while you are running you think to yourself "if i just fell over on the feild RIGHT NOW and passed out, would the coaches care?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they would think you were a pussy though!

----------


## eacman65

i think 3 300 yard shuttles in a row is the worst thing ever

----------


## IrISShEagles

well if youre going to be hardcore about it, one time our coach made us do the ironman competition everyday after practice

----------


## eacman65

whats the ironman competition

----------


## IrISShEagles

> whats the ironman competition



its the triatholon competition where you swim a few miles ride a bike for a few miles then run for a few miles its like a 3 hour competition that kicks your ass we had to do that everyday

----------


## eacman65

your coach must be out of his freakin mind

----------


## IrISShEagles

hahaha nah we had it pretty easy conditioning wise, thats why when we did suicides we wanted to kill ourselves

----------


## eacman65

yeah i was about to say you all must have been dying

----------


## Duma

the GAUNTLET 4X non-stop, not only are u fatiguing cardiovascularly but youre being pounded from every direction throughout the torturous fatigue

----------


## IrISShEagles

> the GAUNTLET 4X non-stop, not only are u fatiguing cardiovascularly but youre being pounded from every direction throughout the torturous fatigue


i believe it

----------


## 3Vandoo

When I used to play Canadian Junior, we lost a game we werent supposed to lose against some ****ty team. The coach tortured us for 3 hours in push ups, sit ups, six inche, and stairs for 3 ****ing hours with no break. We were undefeated after! LOL

----------


## Bigkatz

> Bigs 4's, sprint 100 yards, back peddle 100, bear crawl 100, sprint 100.



that bear crawl 100 yards makes your chest feel like its on fire. i hated that part of the day but the suicides were still the worse

----------


## SickNasty

Where I live we have a big ass hill, enough said

----------


## Sumatai

Football conditioning never compared to wrestling season, but during double summer sessions, coach would always hit us with bear crawls and mountain climbers, 95 degree heat/full pads, for an obscene amount of time (push up position legs pumping) AFTER we were already dead. Those stick out in my mind besides the obvious suicides and sprints.

----------


## bubbathegut

> Worst conditition drill ever was the stairs for us.. 
> 
> We had our practises in a field with a hockey rin on the one side.. on he long side on the outside of the rink was cement grandstand.. 8 sets of long as stairs.. we ran those every day after pracitse
> 
> I had a coach who was NUTS, hes banned form coaching any sport now.. anyways he used to make us O-linemen do stairs carrying each other.. and he'd snap if you didn't go faster then a walking pace.. you had ot go as fast as you could.. we did this on cemnet stairs that went all the way from the ground to the top of the arena..
> 
> the same coach made us as a "drill" climb up the back of a baseball back stop and "fall" over the other side.. if we jumped and landed on our feet we had to do it again.. the point was to fall and land on anything but your feet.
> 
> The same coach broke my ribs in practise.. I kept bitching this one d-line men in practise.. so he pulled the line man out and stepped in and said "lets see you beat me"...... h ewas't even wearing a helmet... so on the first rep I beat him.. on the second rep he ****ing knocked me off my feet and I flew a good distance and landed on my ribs breaking them...
> ...



how do u climb a basketball backstop

----------


## 3Vandoo

HEY THAT sounds like me  :Big Grin:

----------


## needle

probably the combos we had to do every monday if we lost - thank god only 2wice the whole season! sprint a 40 wait till the linemen finished there fortys " the last fat ass" while waiting doing up downs easy at first but at the end you could just die!!!!!
ahhh until the coach said it was over!!!

----------


## PinPusher_85

Suicides And 100-yard Bear Crawls

----------


## bubbathegut

rolling down a 1000 foot hill backwards

----------


## JDawg1536

lol, you guys think 100 yd bear crawls were bad, every time we would swear on the field, we would have to do 100 yards of bear crawls for every letter in the word. One time I said mother f*cker.

----------


## nsa

We had to run 800 meter drills after practice sometimes. I can be sure that it was alot worse than anyother conditioning drill. A 800 drill consists of sprint 100 meters, jogging 100 meters, then repeat. The jog is no a slow jog its a fast jog.

----------


## PrairieDawg

200 yard sprints followed by 200 yard backpedals followed by 100 yard bear crawls gets my vote

----------


## bubbathegut

anti-suicides are worse

----------


## IrISShEagles

now that i think about it, any kind of conditioning is the worst

----------


## IrISShEagles

any kind of conditioning is horrific

----------

